# The New American Royalty



## DA SWO (Aug 21, 2015)

Here is a 3-part story from OAF Nation.

I've dealt with DoS and UN Personnel, and have yet to be impressed (especially with the latter).

Maybe someone here has had a different view (please pipe up), but I think the author covers DoS lunacy quite well.

The New American Royalty: Part One

The New American Royalty: Part Two

The New American Royalty: Part Three


----------



## Centermass (Aug 21, 2015)

How long does the story take????


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 21, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Here is a 3-part story from OAF Nation.
> 
> I've dealt with DoS and UN Personnel, and have yet to be impressed (especially with the latter).
> 
> Maybe someone here has had a different view (please pipe up), but I think the author covers DoS lunacy quite well.





Centermass said:


> How long does the story take????


Sorry, added the links.


----------



## AWP (Aug 21, 2015)

Interesting though it is a shame to see even the OAF comments section peppered with trolls.


----------



## AWP (Aug 22, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Here is a 3-part story from OAF Nation.
> 
> I've dealt with DoS and UN Personnel, and have yet to be impressed (especially with the latter).



Very good series and it makes me wish the guy would write a book.

One problem with it all: it reminded me of Monday's influence on the war and his masterful ability to steal oxygen right in front of your eyes.


----------

